# Marquis Daniels



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think he has a chance, hoo else is there really, Lenard ?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

i reckon he'll make the all rookie 2nd team and has a chance of being an allstar soon


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Voshon Lenard was drafted.

Some other good undrafted players are David Wesley, Darrell Armstrong, Chucky Atkins, Troy Hudson, and Avery Johnson. All of these players have accomplished way more than Marquis Daniels during their careers, so the answer to your poll is no. Daniels has had a good month or two and that's it.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

On my fantasy roster, liking this kid...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think both Daniels and Howard are going to be something big. I don't think either one is a fluke.


----------



## Your Name Here (Nov 17, 2003)

he was unbelieveable tonight 
8rb 7ast 4sts 30pts


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow... just Wow... This kid is unbelievable (I know I shouldn't call him a kid, he's older than me), he might be the best decision Dallas has ever made.


----------



## samdge (Feb 3, 2004)

He seems like something special and Marquis could definitly become one of the best players out of this draft.... which is truly saying something...... i think it's even possible her could become the 2nd best undrafted player after Big Ben


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Every fan from every other team is kicking their GM right now say "why can't you ever pick up a guy like that!". He would be perfect for the raptors. We have need backcourt help all year, especially with the injuries.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I thing I like about Daniels is that when he was a sophomore at Auburn he had to run the point and he had use his playmaking skills which are helping him now on the pro level. I didn't expect him to go undrafted but then again the way he plays some would think that means he is a lazy, but he just doesn't waste energy out there.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

He's been huge in the last 5 or 6 games. He has potential, but it also can be a Flip Murray thing. But in Flip's case, it was more that he stopped getting playing time


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Time to get rid of Finley and an Antoine.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IQ</b>!
> Time to get rid of Finley and an Antoine.


Thats what everyone has been saying... 


How about this one....
Bobcats get
Finley
Mavs 1st

Mavs get
Dalembert
Filler from Philly

6ers get
Walker
Bobcats 1st rounder

:whoknows:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

The Bobcats wouldn't even take Michael Finley if it got them Orlando's first-rounder, let alone Dallas's first-rounder. Dallas already traded their first-round pick to Boston anyway.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> The Bobcats wouldn't even take Michael Finley if it got them Orlando's first-rounder, let alone Dallas's first-rounder. Dallas already traded their first-round pick to Boston anyway.


Fine, future 1st rounder.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Last game of the season, he got 20points 8 rebs, 7 asts..expect him to have a huge playoffs


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Voshon Lenard was drafted.
> 
> Some other good undrafted players are David Wesley, Darrell Armstrong, Chucky Atkins, Troy Hudson, and Avery Johnson. All of these players have accomplished way more than Marquis Daniels during their careers, so the answer to your poll is no. Daniels has had a good month or two and that's it.


How can you seriously say because he hasn't accomplished what they in their careers in his rookie year, that he can't become one of the 3 best undrafted players? From the way he's played lately there is no way you can say he doesn't have the talent to become a very good NBA player. 

My question is how a kid like this goes undrafted?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> How can you seriously say because he hasn't accomplished what they in their careers in his rookie year, that he can't become one of the 3 best undrafted players? From the way he's played lately there is no way you can say he doesn't have the talent to become a very good NBA player.
> ...



exactly my question? why wasnt this kid drafted? i had him goin early second round in my mock las year and i thought he was gonna be a good pick up. now i know i was wrong. hes gonna be somin special. only question is, is he a pg or sg? and if hes a point then do the mavs let nash go?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> How can you seriously say because he hasn't accomplished what they in their careers in his rookie year, that he can't become one of the 3 best undrafted players? From the way he's played lately there is no way you can say he doesn't have the talent to become a very good NBA player.
> ...


Well, I don't know what kind of answer you expect when you ask a question like "Can he become one of the 3 best undrafted players?" It's not totally out of the question, but the chances are slim, so it only makes sense to vote no. Is that better?

It's stupid to start comparing Marquis Daniels, who has had one nice month in the NBA, to guys like Avery Johnson and Darrell Armstrong who were very good players for many years. There are a lot of NBA players who have had a great month. Out of those, only a tiny minority, the stars, can deliver that production on a consistent basis.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Even though he has good size, guys who turn out to be decent/good palers despite being undrafted are almost always guards. GM's would always rather use a pick on some 7'2'' stiff than someone smaller who can actually play baketball. One current poster-boy for that syndrome: Earl Boykins.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kawika</b>!
> Even though he has good size, guys who turn out to be decent/good palers despite being undrafted are almost always guards. GM's would always rather use a pick on some 7'2'' stiff than someone smaller who can actually play baketball. One current poster-boy for that syndrome: Earl Boykins.


What about Ben Wallace?? He plays at center and was undrafted too!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats what everyone has been saying...
> ...


You are proposing that the Mavs give up Finley, Walker and
a first round pick just to get Dalembert. I like Dalembert but
when did he become Jermain O'neal? Maybe Finley or Walker
for Dalembert with no 1st rounder.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know what kind of answer you expect when you ask a question like "Can he become one of the 3 best undrafted players?" It's not totally out of the question, but the chances are slim, so it only makes sense to vote no. Is that better?
> ...


ArtestFan is right. Lots of players in the NBA have a nice month.
Daniels is a long way away from being considered with the guys
that have been doing it for years. Hey, I love Daniels and I think
he will turn out to be great NBA player but having a couple of
30 point games and a nice stretch for a month does not make
a player great.

This league is filled with players that looked like perennial All-Stars for a
month or so only to come back down to earth.

What it also means is that teams should not overpay him this
summer when he is a restricted free agent. As good as he looks
right now should not really get anything close to the MLE money.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LamarOdom4MVP</b>! What about Ben Wallace?? He plays at center and was undrafted too!


Er, yes. Hence my use of the phrase "almost always guards". Wallace is not a prototypical center (you can't teach size) by any means.

But the vast majority of the time, guys who go on to have actual careers despite being either undrafted FA's or picked lower than the second round (back in the day), are 1's or 2's. Chris Childs, John Starks, Michael Adams, Spud Webb, etc.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> You are proposing that the Mavs give up Finley, Walker and
> ...


If Dallas gave up finley and walker they would expect a bonifide superstar in return.

I was saying earlier about maybe a Finley and Nash for Vince Carter and fillers? It would bring Nash back home. And the raptors backcourt would be set.

Carter would flourish in an offensive system where he is not the focal point, hey and he wouldnt have to try.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> You are proposing that the Mavs give up Finley, Walker and
> ...


I never said it was a good idea... :laugh:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> exactly my question? why wasnt this kid drafted? i had him goin early second round in my mock las year and i thought he was gonna be a good pick up. now i know i was wrong. hes gonna be somin special. only question is, is he a pg or sg? and if hes a point then do the mavs let nash go?


He is a combo guard. Even though he is playing great, they don't let Nash go because of experience. In about 3 years after a little more time, then Daniels will be a excellent PG as long as he stays healthy. I think the smart thing for Dallas to do is Re-Sign both of them. He is the kind of player Dallas needs. Plays well on offense and plays well on Defense. There is no way they do not re-sign him.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Marquis has what it takes, but I wonder what was written on his scouting report.. anybody have a link? I mean, how the heck can you let talent like that pass you by? Must've gotten some pretty bad reviews...


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

*I was curious too. this is what I found*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/2003/draft/players/3483.html

MARQUIS DANIELS 
Position: SF 
School: Auburn 
High School: Mt. Zion Christian (NC) 
Conference: SEC 
Ht., Wt.: 6'6, 200


BIO: Daniels averaged 18.4 points and 3.3 assists last season in helping Auburn to the "Sweet 16" of the NCAA Tournament. Daniels averaged 23.3 points and 7.0 rebounds in three NCAA Tournament games including a spectacular 27-point, nine-rebound performance in a one-point loss to national champion Syracuse. Daniels also averaged 2.3 steals last season to lead the Southeastern Conference. Daniels was a second team All-SEC selection. He shot just under 30 percent on 3-pointers in his career and started every game as a senior.

ANALYSIS: Daniels is a versatile athlete who played all five positions during his time at Auburn. His ideal spot is small forward, where he is more of a scorer than a pure shooter. He's a good passer, a capable rebounder and willing defender, but can he shoot well enough to make it at the next level?

POSITIVES: Daniels spent his entire junior year playing point guard. In the NBA, 6-6 point guards are at a premium. Not only is Daniels a playmaker, he is also a tremendous ball thief, rebounder and scorer. He is comfortable playing three positions and offers excellent versatility defensively. There is little not to like about Daniels. In the NCAA Tournament, he showed the ability to carry a team on his back.

NEGATIVES: A less-than-average perimeter jump shot is a weakness that could prove to be a major hindrance in the NBA. He will not be able to create looks from mid-range and around the basket at the next level as he could at Auburn. With no dependable jump shot, you have to wonder how Daniels is going to be able to make plays as a professional.

PROJECTION: Late Second Round

seems to have improved the jump shot! .. also of note, finished his sociology degree in 3.5 years.. so you know he's got a work ethic.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MentalPowerHouse</b>!
> Every fan from every other team is kicking their GM right now say "why can't you ever pick up a guy like that!". He would be perfect for the raptors. We have need backcourt help all year, especially with the injuries.


its not even that..I think the reason daniels is doing so well is because Dallas is letting him and howard play...a lot of rookies have the talent when they come to the nba its just politics and other bs that limit a players potential...That or Joel Hopkins (Fmr mt.Zion coach)knows its players...(Daniels, Amare, Flip, tmac)


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

*Re: I was curious too. this is what I found*



> Originally posted by <b>patticus</b>!
> 
> NEGATIVES: A less-than-average perimeter jump shot is a weakness that could prove to be a major hindrance in the NBA. He will not be able to create looks from mid-range and around the basket at the next level as he could at Auburn. With no dependable jump shot, you have to wonder how Daniels is going to be able to make plays as a professional.
> 
> ...


his jumper seems to have been good as of late(by late I mean the last 2 months and counting.)


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> 
> its not even that..I think the reason daniels is doing so well is because Dallas is letting him and howard play)


Exactly!! Teams that wonder why their young players don't develop and then feed them a 7 game stretch of minutes that look like: 28, 14, 7, DNP-CD, 26, 6, 10. This does not allow any player, let alone a rookie, to find any comfort in the system. If you want your young players to develop, *PLAY THEM* and live with their mistakes.


----------



## Your Name Here (Nov 17, 2003)

Yes , real game greatly differ from preactises


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly!! Teams that wonder why their young players don't develop and then feed them a 7 game stretch of minutes that look like: 28, 14, 7, DNP-CD, 26, 6, 10. This does not allow any player, let alone a rookie, to find any comfort in the system. If you want your young players to develop, *PLAY THEM* and live with their mistakes.


Agreed. BUt the biggest thing is no one really knew about Daniels before the season and the beginning of the season. Now, he is playing possibly better than any rookie in the League(notice I said right now). There are alot of scouts and GM's kicking themselves in the *** because they did not draft him in the second round.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: I was curious too. this is what I found*



> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> his jumper seems to have been good as of late(by late I mean the last 2 months and counting.)


Yup, I'm thinking playing with the Mavericks had something to do with that.


----------

